# Help Wanted/Job Needed Forum Rules



## elfiii (Oct 27, 2010)

1. One thread only per member please.

2. Don't be rude and bump your thread excessively. If you do it will go away.

3. Do not respond to the thread if you are not interested in the thread topic. No joking or kidding around please.

4. This forum has two purposes only....For folks looking for employment opportunities who are out of work and are seeking a job or looking for a second job, and for employers with established businesses to advertise vacancies for potential employees. This is not a venue to advertise or solicit for goods and/or services for hire/trade. 

That's it for now. Good luck!


----------

